# Food Safety News Thu 2/6/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 6, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 2/6/2020 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Mississippi offers second free hepatitis A clinic this week due to infected restaurant workers*
By News Desk on Feb 06, 2020 12:05 am The Mississippi State Department of Health is this week investigating a second case of hepatitis A involving a restaurant worker. The latest incident involves a Jones County restaurant employee who may have exposed customers at the Huddle House, 1304 Chantilly Street in Laurel. The Huddle House employee has been diagnosed with a hepatitis A infection....  Continue Reading


* K-State, Purdue scientists push the pathogen testing envelope*
By News Desk on Feb 06, 2020 12:04 am Researchers at two universities have made advancements in E. coli testing technology, with one of them having received a patent. At Kansas State University a new digital approach to a tried and true testing method has become a reality. At Perdue University scientists are using bioluminescence to speed confirmation testing. KSU improves on the gold...  Continue Reading


* Slovakia sees large rise in Campylobacter and Salmonella infections*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 06, 2020 12:03 am Campylobacter and Salmonella infections increased by almost 20 percent in 2018 in Slovakia, according to the country’s annual report on foodborne diseases. Data was compiled by the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development of the Slovak Republic. In 2018, 29,080 human diseases caused by pathogens were reported, of which almost a third were campylobacteriosis and...  Continue Reading


* Letter to the Editor: Egg farmers weigh in on Coronavirus*
By Guest Contributor on Feb 06, 2020 12:01 am Opinion Dear Editor, I enjoy reading Food Safety News daily and have responded in the past to adjust a view point on egg farmers. Here’s another occasion for an adjustment. The Jan. 30 edition of the morning news from Food Safety News reported the The People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) is offering face masks...  Continue Reading


* Experts focus on food safety risks associated with consumer trends*
By News Desk on Feb 06, 2020 12:00 am Belgian experts have highlighted the importance of assessing food safety when looking at the changing dietary habits of consumers. The Scientific Committee provides advice on risk assessment and management in the food chain for the Federal Agency for the Safety of the Food Chain (FASFC) in Belgium. Experts said there are shifts toward more plant-based...  Continue Reading


----------

